# Northeast ohio bass pounds



## Will09 (May 14, 2014)

Hey guys brand new to the site just joined like 10 mins ago, figured the best place to find good bass pounds around ohio would be on here, I know of a lot of places but looking to expand. I live in Willowick so like a 45-1hour ride isn't something I'm opposed to. Just want to find some spots make this summer a good bass season.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm assuming your not wanting to eat bass and gain pounds your looking for fishing 'Ponds'....LOL....if thats the case you can hop on ODNR fishing site and they have a list of all the public lakes/reservoirs in ohio! Its a great tool to use! Im not sure many guys want to give up there small honey holes but you may have some luck!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

If you are in Willowick the Chagrin is minutes away hit it up for all the smallies you want


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

North Chagrin Reservation has several spots to get into the Chagrin, and it's got a pretty easy to hike/wade shoreline along most of it. I think one day I waded down or upstream about 3 miles. Tons of great places along it. As far as actual "ponds"... the south chagrin reservation has Shadow Lake, which has some small bass there, and is stocked here & there. Wallace Lake near Berea has some good sized smallies in it, and you've got the Rocky River there too. Right now there are some nice lake run smallies there, though more so on the northern part of the river.


----------



## pymabass (Jul 22, 2013)

Got this guy this morning. I was in the water up to my shins. Caught him about 5 or so yards from my feet. Pretty awesome to watch him take it and run!


----------



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing (Dec 15, 2013)

I live in Willoughby, I usually go up to Bass Lake in Munson or LaDue you can rent a boat, never fished punderson or East Branch, but I heard they are fairly good too.


----------

